# Dental Help - Loose bleeding Canine Tooth



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have been a lurker for a few months on the forum with a new Havanese puppy. You guys are all so amazing and helpful! But now, it's Christmas Eve, all the vets are closed, and I need your help!

My puppy Stogie is just coming up on 6 months. We just discovered this evening that his bottom left canine tooth is very very loose and bleeding from the gums. It seems to be causing him a lot of discomfort because it is clicking against his top canine, and he keeps licking and licking. Is this normal? To be losing a canine at 6 months, or would it be his adult tooth? We could be overreacting, since he is our first puppy, but the poor guy just seems so uncomfortable. We have given him some ice and a frozen chew toy, which seemed to help a little... 

I called the local emergency animal hospital, but they don't seem to be any help.

Has this ever happened to anyone else's little Hav? He is a tough little chewer, and likes to play rough with one of his doggy-buddies... So it has me concerned that maybe he has broken his adult tooth.

(I am going to attempt to attach a picture, in case anyone can tell just by looking, if it is a baby or adult tooth.)

Oh mighty forum, please help!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like his baby tooth to me, he is probably just loosing them.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not think you should wory. It look like if he started to loose he´s baby teeth. It can be some blood and some discomofort but it is all natural. Give him something extra nice to chew on, and the process will go quicker. It probably itch in he´s teeth and that will ease with some good cheewing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, looks and sounds normal, but it is a little worrisome when you see your puppy uncomfortable like that. It will pass soon enough though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher lost his canines about 3 weeks before 6 months. You may want to look behind it or at least feel if there is another one coming in. The best advice I received was many different shaped bully sticks and it worked within 2 days.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! You put my mind at ease. 

I gave him some ice cubes last night, a frozen chew toy and frozen peas. 
And after listening to him licking all night and grinding that tooth against his top one, I gave him his frozen chew toy again when we got up, and the tooth fell out! 

Whew! Finally! Poor little guy had a really hard time with that one!

I guess now all he wants for Christmas is his bottom left canine. Haha.

Thanks for giving me some peace of mind! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad everything worked out! Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you too! I'm glad pup doesn't have to suffer through another day with it and I'll bet the new one comes in pretty quick!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Flossies worked well when there were loose teeth here. 

Welcome to the forum and Merry Christmas! Please post photos of Stogie where we can see more than just his tooth!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh welcome to the forum...and Happy Holidays...but now we need pictures of the rest of your little Stogie!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Glad his tooth worked its way out! Beanie has TWO upper canines now and I wish the babies would go; this is not uncommon for Havs...looks like the vet will pull when she is spayed.


----------

